# Zeniths For Sale....$500



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

I've got a set of Zeniths for sale for $500 + shipping including all the hardware. One needs 4 or 5 spokes replaced and the other 3 need tightening. Here is a pic of the car they are on. I will post more pics later today. They have patterns on them, but can easily be repainted. They are 13/7's.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

What size?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

:0


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@May 20 2011, 11:28 AM~20593290
> *What size?
> *


 says 13x7 above the pic :ugh:


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@May 20 2011, 10:20 AM~20593230
> *I've got a set of Zeniths for sale for $500 + shipping including all the hardware.  One needs 4 or 5 spokes replaced and the other 3 need  tightening.  Here is a pic of the car they are on.  I will post more pics later today. They have patterns on them, but can easily be repainted. They are 13/7's.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

CAN I SEE CLOSE UP PICS OF DETAILS THANX


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supersportluvr_@May 20 2011, 12:20 PM~20593230
> *I've got a set of Zeniths for sale for $500 + shipping including all the hardware.  One needs 4 or 5 spokes replaced and the other 3 need  tightening.  Here is a pic of the car they are on.  I will post more pics later today. They have patterns on them, but can easily be repainted. They are 13/7's.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

TTT to Zeniths


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

SEEN IN PERSON MULTIPLE TIMES, THEY ARE NICE


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm interested on this Zeniths. how many spokes does it have?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Neto 213_@May 21 2011, 05:26 PM~20600523
> *I'm interested on this Zeniths. how many spokes does it have?
> *


They 72 spokes homie


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yo freddy if you wanna sell the adapters and knock offs seprate let me know fam


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@May 21 2011, 06:10 PM~20600886
> *Yo freddy if you wanna sell the adapters and knock offs seprate let me know fam
> *


X10....
LETS START THE AUCTION PIMP.


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

nice wheels :cheesy:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

PM SENT


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

How much shipped to 90020


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

I would guess that shipping would be between 120-150.....based on what i pay when i buy wheels.


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

PM me the total. and do you accept pay pal.


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

do u still have them, cash ready


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SOLD YET?


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

still got em....first money in the house wins


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

do u take paypal?send me the total to 90029?


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

let me know how you prefer the payment


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

l a zeniths really hold their value now a days :biggrin:


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

supersportluvr said:


> ttt


 do you still have them?


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

yep


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

rolldawg213 said:


> do you still have them?


 i want them,send me the info on the payment and total with shipping to los angeles 90029?


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> SEEN IN PERSON MULTIPLE TIMES, THEY ARE NICE


X2,I have some pics of this car from when I was there last summer.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

_*SOLD*_


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

click on below
5 zenith wire wheels super swept knock offs spinners | eBay


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

The rims and the car is tight seen it being built and they are tight green light good too go homie good luck on your sale! Mississippi stand up!!!


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

wtf:rant: where's my adapters and the ring for the knockoff, i thought all the hardware was included,can't trust no one anymore,you took awhile to shipped them and now this shit:banghead:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

supersportluvr said:


> I've got a set of Zeniths for sale for $500 + shipping *including all the hardware*. One needs 4 or 5 spokes replaced and the other 3 need tightening. Here is a pic of the car they are on. I will post more pics later today. They have patterns on them, but can easily be repainted. They are 13/7's.


:uh:


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

:dunno: damn


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

rolldawg213 said:


> wtf:rant: where's my adapters and the ring for the knockoff, i thought all the hardware was included,can't trust no one anymore,you took awhile to shipped them and now this shit:banghead:


:wow:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

El Neto 213 said:


> :wow:[/QUOTE
> i was surprise too, he got the money and i didn't get all the hardware but it's ok "what goes around comes around":finger:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

not a man of your word supersportluvr:nono:


----------



## El Neto 213 (Jan 15, 2011)

Dam!!! and I wanted to buy them zeniths.hno:
Sorry for The shady transaction Homie.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

ttt for another shady seller


----------



## FLA813DOVER (May 22, 2011)

damn thats fucked


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

supersportluvr said:


> I've got a set of Zeniths for sale for $500 + shipping *INCLUDING ALL THE HARDWARE*. One needs 4 or 5 spokes replaced and the other 3 need tightening. Here is a pic of the car they are on. I will post more pics later today. They have patterns on them, but can easily be repainted. They are 13/7's.


:rant: :angry: :finger:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

feedback thread


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/310379-beware-supersportluvr.html


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I believe he told you that you will get the adapters when his DAYTONS come in.... Dayton was slow at shipping his stuff out. So, like he told you in the beginning, you will get the adapters when his new shit comes in.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

JasonJ said:


> I believe he told you that you will get the adapters when his DAYTONS come in.... Dayton was slow at shipping his stuff out. So, like he told you in the beginning, you will get the adapters when his new shit comes in.


he said he was going to shipped them the same week and that was on the 7-13-2011, i dont have nothing to do with his daytons, i paid for my shit and i was suppose to get them all together not fukken wait for nobody,he shouldn't have put them up for sale if he wasn't ready to shipped everything together.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

i just hope he comes through to stop the bs:yes:


----------



## supersportluvr (Aug 22, 2005)

Let me respond to all this bullshit. First of all, I explained the condition of the wheels and I did state that all of the hardware was included....and it is.The last time I talked to you, i told you that Dayton was shipping my wheels the next week, and when they sent them, I would send you the adaptors. My wheels are shipping out today.......3 weeks later. I do not want the adaptors and you are going to get them.....LIKE I SAID WHEN MY D's COME. You on here trippin' saying I scamed you.....Maybe shoulda kept the wheels and the knockoffs and sent the adaptors, that's a scam. You can get them adaptors all day long in L.A. for around $70. I understand that you want what you paid for, that's only fair. I would never keep something, or part of something that I sold anyone. That's more shit that I have to store. If you could not wait for the adaptors, then you shoulda just bought some more. This is lowriding...not model car building. Shit don't always turn out like it should. Cars ain't always ready on time neither is chrome, paint, engine, wheels whatever. What reason would I try to keep the adaptors???? I got some brand new Daytons with brand new adaptors coming. I don't fuck with Zeniths that's why I sold them. All my lolo's got Daytons. I did not sell them to make any money, just to get them out of the way cause I did not need or want them. Furthermore, you sent me $600....$500 for the wheels and $100 for the shipping. It cost more than $100 to ship the wheels on the bus, and I ain't on here trippin' about that change. Order some Zeniths from "Zenith", and see how long that shit takes. Lowriding ain't my life. I am not on here all the time. I got more important shit to do. I don't have time to go back and forth about a few dollars. I didn't sell you a car, and keep the title. Anybody that knows me knows how I am. I am not a scammer. If I was going to scam, it would be for a lot more than for some $70 adaptors. The fuckin' knockoffs are worth way more than the adaptors, and you got them. The wheels were taken off and boxed up at the same time. If a ring was missing, it was not on the knockoff anyway. I DON'T FUCK WITH ZENITHS SO I DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT A MISSING RING. Watch your mail for the adaptors.


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

supersportluvr said:


> Let me respond to all this bullshit. First of all, I explained the condition of the wheels and I did state that all of the hardware was included....and it is.The last time I talked to you, i told you that Dayton was shipping my wheels the next week, and when they sent them, I would send you the adaptors. My wheels are shipping out today.......3 weeks later. I do not want the adaptors and you are going to get them.....LIKE I SAID WHEN MY D's COME. You on here trippin' saying I scamed you.....Maybe shoulda kept the wheels and the knockoffs and sent the adaptors, that's a scam. You can get them adaptors all day long in L.A. for around $70.*I understand that you want what you paid for,that's only fair*. I would never keep something, or part of something that I sold anyone. That's more shit that I have to store. If you could not wait for the adaptors, then you shoulda just bought some more. This is lowriding...not model car building. Shit don't always turn out like it should. Cars ain't always ready on time neither is chrome, paint, engine, wheels whatever. What reason would I try to keep the adaptors???? I got some brand new Daytons with brand new adaptors coming. I don't fuck with Zeniths that's why I sold them. All my lolo's got Daytons. I did not sell them to make any money, just to get them out of the way cause I did not need or want them. Furthermore, you sent me $600....$500 for the wheels and $100 for the shipping. It cost more than $100 to ship the wheels on the bus, and I ain't on here trippin' about that change. Order some Zeniths from "Zenith", and see how long that shit takes. Lowriding ain't my life. I am not on here all the time. I got more important shit to do. I don't have time to go back and forth about a few dollars. I didn't sell you a car, and keep the title. Anybody that knows me knows how I am. I am not a scammer. If I was going to scam, it would be for a lot more than for some $70 adaptors. The fuckin' knockoffs are worth way more than the adaptors, and you got them. The wheels were taken off and boxed up at the same time. If a ring was missing, it was not on the knockoff anyway. I DON'T FUCK WITH ZENITHS SO I DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT A MISSING RING. Watch your mail for the adaptors.


:uh:thats right,first of all this BS wouldn't be happening if i would of got all my shit since the beginning,second you didn't tell me you were shipping the rims without the adapters and final you agreed to the price including shipping,you got my number you could of call me to let me know what was going down


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

still waiting ,this is bullshit :scrutinize:


----------



## BRASIL (Jul 9, 2002)

i can give you 500 shipped to 33180.
hit me up, paypal ready.


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

Damn damn damn


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

ORALE G/L


----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

FINALLY ,I RECEIVED THEM TODAY


----------

